# led help



## roohunter (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Folks,
this is my first post on here so hi to you all !
I am in need of some help, i have a 5 ft fish tank and wish to embark upon making a LED lighting unit for it. I have an account with Deal Extreme and would like to construct it using parts from there if poss, does anyone on here have any ideas or experience of doing this or what i should get and how to do it?

Kind Regards

Roo


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 29, 2012)

First things first:

You have a five foot fishtank. How big are its other dimensions?
Do you keep plants? Do you plan to do so later? If so, what kinds?
What is your budget?
What is your electronics (Especially soldering) experience?
What is the aquarium hood like?


----------

